# Burstner bathroom sink.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

The blue/grey sink in our bathroom has discoloured over the few years we have had it slowly getting worse. It's almost as if the tooth paste is the culprit, any one else with the problem.

Regards John.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Bathroom Sink*

We have the same sink in our Aviano and have the same problem.
It is caused by toothpaste and the big problem is mouthwash.
I did read a post about a year ago from someone regarding mouthwash so we stopped using the basin and now flush it down the loo or sink in the kitchen.
I did improve the sink slightly by using the scratch cream that we bought for the plastic windows.

Will keep my eye on this thread to see if anyone has any better ideas.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

our aviano is the same, i tried colour polish , the tcut one and it brought it up well


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

yep-our Argos sink is the same. I have always thought it was the toothpaste causing it. Wont be putting anymore mouthwash down there either from now on.  

Any other makes of van getting this problem????

Steve


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it just the coloured sinks? ours is white and no discoloration.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes we have the same problem in our chausson 85.
wonder what the toothpaste does to our body. 8O


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Instead of paying £100 for a new sink I have taken the sink out and sprayed it white with Plasticote paint and it looks like new.

John


----------

